# Dale Broughton Cat fish guide



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

By the way Dale Broughton catfish guide is having a talk of catfishing around 
Cincinnati. It is on *Oct 20th*. starting at 7p.m. It is at Plapps Outdoors on route 18 West of Florence Ky. It cost $5 but inclues a dinner and door prizes,really a great deal. The info that Dale will share should help put a few extra cats on your stringer. Tight lines to all.

[email protected]  
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html

LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------

